# Best part D for enbrel coverage



## Daddiorick (Oct 28, 2019)

My wife is 66 and has battled rheumatoid arthritis for 5 years. New doc wants to try a biologic like enbrel. Outrageous expensive. Like $1400/m copay with humana. Can anyone recommend an alternative for part D? Thanks. We live in SC...


----------



## Liberty (Oct 28, 2019)

Daddiorick said:


> My wife is 66 and has battled rheumatoid arthritis for 5 years. New doc wants to try a biologic like enbrel. Outrageous expensive. Like $1400/m copay with humana. Can anyone recommend an alternative for part D? Thanks. We live in SC...


Has her doctor been told she probably won't be able to afford it?  Docs can go back to drug manufacturers and get them to provide the drugs for "free".  It's happened to a friend I know. She  could afford it but just wouldn't...lol.  Then her doc got involved.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 28, 2019)

I would go back to the folks at Humana and ask a few more questions about alternatives, what happens when you reach the out of pocket maximum for your plan, what the cost will be when catastrophic coverage kicks in, etc...

Good luck!


----------



## GreenSky (Oct 28, 2019)

The problem with medications like Enbrel is obviously the cost.  Many Part D plans will cover it as a tier 5 specialty drug.  You'll pay 25% of the cost for two months then reach the catastrophic level where you'll pay about $270.

It almost doesn't matter which plan as long as the medication is covered.  BTW, most drug assistance programs that are not income dependent are precluded from providing a discount for those on government sponsored plans like Part D.

I'm sure you've done your own searching but if I can be of help please let me know.

Rick


----------

